# FreeBsd buffer allocation



## dwater2010 (Jun 4, 2010)

All,

Any good link or document that explain buffer allocation to kernel itself and then how kernel allocate buffer to various services?


----------



## expl (Jun 4, 2010)

Buffer allocation??

FreeBSD virtual memory mechanics are explained here http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/arch-handbook/vm.html.


----------

